
Ask HN: How do you manage your life, which tools do you use? - tarly
I&#x27;m looking for a better way to organize my life.
At first I started with multiple ToDo lists, and after a few years I switched over to Trello.
I&#x27;m quite happy with it (well I&#x27;d like to self-host it, but didn&#x27;t find a good solution), but I&#x27;m missing some features of a software project management tool like a better history, dependencies between issues, time tracking, fancy graphs and so on.<p>At the moment I&#x27;m seriously considering setting up a self-hosted Jira instance (for 10$ as I&#x27;m the only user) for tracking my personal life (short-term appointments, university assignments, ToDos for my homelab, random thoughts I want to look up later).<p>What are your tools and workflows to keep your life organized?
======
user-on1
For me Google Keep takes care of all the organizing stuff. With Google
Calendar at times.

